# Some of my favorite Rugers...........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Not sure if I posted this on not, but these are my Ruger .45s:










And, my .44s, all .44 Magnums except the .44 Special (ex .357) on the extreme Wright:









Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You've got too many. Send one my way.:smt023 

Those are beautiful examples of the SA revolver. 

Got a favorite?


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

*Blackhawk Convertible .357/9MM 1972 w/box and unused 9MM cyl.(in box with red bag)Ser.# 31-06XXX (1972)*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Them sure are some beautys you two got there. I would sure have a ball at the range with them. Good luck with them.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Revolver said:


> You've got too many. Send one my way.:smt023
> 
> Those are beautiful examples of the SA revolver.
> 
> Got a favorite?


Well, the 7 1/2" case colored Super NM and the 5" Super three screw are tops, and the 7 1/2" case colored .45 Colt are pretty hard to choose one of. (Please excuse my English. I know better than to end a sentence with a preposition.)

The .45 is my most-fired gun, over 17,000 rounds logged through it. And the brass-gripped .44 just passed 15,000 rounds fired.

Bob Wright


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice collection Bob. :smt082

:smt1099


----------

